# upset regarding a particular hedgehog owner group



## kuroneko (Apr 4, 2014)

since I'm doing more research for the sake of my hedgies, I joined multiple hedgehog owner groups to gather more information based on real life experience... But there's just one particular group that bothers me, one of the member posted a photo of his wire mesh cage for his hedghog, his complaint was that it was dirty, (maybe his hedgies is not litter trained yet) but what suprised me is that more than 2 people post comments that his cage is not advisable, they said a bin is more prefered so and so, I post my own opinion saying that cage is more prefered than a bin, as I saw on the photo it is big enough for one hedgie (more floor space, and he even had linoleum or some sort at the bottom)... I informed them that mesh bin is better then a bin for better ventilation, seing that most of their prefered bin examples only has a few holes on its sides... I have read the Pet African Hedgehogs - A Complete Guide To Care by Kimberly Goertzen, and kept reading it again for reference every now and then, I also search online about caring for hedgehog, I know the pros and cons, and (for me) cage is better then bin (cc cage is the best). what happened next is unbelievable... they tagged my name saying I should not say such thing that can lead to misinformation that bin is more advisable, the worst part? they are the admin of that group, one even told me that it won't hurt if I just follow those who have more experience in owning a hedgehog, and after a few minutes one of them make a new thread saying people should stop answering questions, and if some wants answer just ask only the admins, I understand that I'm new in owning hedgies but atleast I'm open to opinions and a healthy debate rather than their "we do it this way and since we have more experience, this is the fact"...
I already left that group, it makes me sad that other so-called experience breeder/owner has such attitude, and it upsets me more that there are actually some who follows their example, I can't count how many hedgies already died because of heat stroke in a past few months and they still won't consider using a cc cage just because a bin/plastic storage box is cheaper


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear of your bad experience on that group. It really upsets me when people get defensive when your simply voicing your opinion.
I joined this group yesterday and I already love it. Great information and a very welcoming community! I am sure you will love it here!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Everyone has a facebook group these days, not all are bad, find one to your liking and forget the rest of them.


----------



## kuroneko (Apr 4, 2014)

I was only w/that group for a week and I already moved on from the experience, I was w/ another fun group on facebook, which I totally adore... and ofcourse here... I joined this group even before I got my first hedgie... it's really worth to have as much help and knowlege as possible...

Thank you guys for cheering me up ☺


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but let me clarify that bins are NOT a bad cage choice. There is nothing wrong with using them as a cage and are certainly a great starter option. Several well known, recommended breeders use bins. I started both go my hogs in a bin, and just recently upgraded my male to a C&C. My female I adopted severely overweight, she has lived in a bin her whole life but she has lost a lot of weight with me by having a great wheel, portion controlling her food, and giving her time out of her bin in an exercise pen or with me. I leave the lid off and there is plenty of ventilation, but if there is need for a lid I have modified them to where most of the plastic has been cut out and replaced with hardware cloth. I also keep my rats in two bins connected, and have had them for almost a year with no issues other than chewing. I do hope to get them a large wire cage soon. 

Overheating is going to be caused by poor husbandry, not by the cage. It is SO easy to modify a plastic bin to make it more breathable if it is placed in an area that tends to hold heat.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hlsiefken said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion, but let me clarify that bins are NOT a bad cage choice. There is nothing wrong with using them as a cage and are certainly a great starter option. Several well known, recommended breeders use bins. I started both go my hogs in a bin, and just recently upgraded my male to a C&C. My female I adopted severely overweight, she has lived in a bin her whole life but she has lost a lot of weight with me by having a great wheel, portion controlling her food, and giving her time out of her bin in an exercise pen or with me. I leave the lid off and there is plenty of ventilation, but if there is need for a lid I have modified them to where most of the plastic has been cut out and replaced with hardware cloth. I also keep my rats in two bins connected, and have had them for almost a year with no issues other than chewing. I do hope to get them a large wire cage soon.
> 
> Overheating is going to be caused by poor husbandry, not by the cage. It is SO easy to modify a plastic bin to make it more breathable if it is placed in an area that tends to hold heat.


This isn't about bins being bad, but that wire cages are better and the group was saying bins are the only choice, not allowing discussion, and insulting the OP for having an opinion other than theirs.

Bins can be fine with ventilation holes in the sides and a lid. They are also cheap and are best for moms and babies. But, there are better choices and that is all the OP was trying to say.


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

*Selfless advertising*
https://www.facebook.com/awesomehedgehogs
Feel free to join my page on hedgehogs. I only give the best advise and I would never upset you or anyone


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey kuro sorry to hear that. Could you pm me that group? I'll be in Davao this Monday and i just wanna check that out haha!


----------



## kuroneko (Apr 4, 2014)

er111a : I already LIKED ur group long before I even post this here 

Tongue Flicker: I forgot the exact name already... but my I'll let you know if I remember them..


----------

